# has anyone here done a test/tren/dbol cycle?



## alphabolic (Jul 16, 2011)

this kinda cycle seems so badass but i would never run it because of the side effects.  but to anyone who has run this cycle, post your experience/results.


----------



## SFW (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol @ _has anyone_....Yeah man, plenty of guys have run that exact cycle. Thats a big gain cycle, 10-20 lbs if you eat. if not, you'll recomp. Id say go for it. Is this your 2-3 cycle at least?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've run it several times with a few tweaks here and there with great success.  It's a solid and proven cycle for the more experienced user.  I use drol instead of dbol these days....dbol kills my appetite and I much rather prefer the strength gains from drol over dbol.




/V


----------



## alphabolic (Jul 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> Lol @ _has anyone_....Yeah man, plenty of guys have run that exact cycle. Thats a big gain cycle, 10-20 lbs if you eat. if not, you'll recomp. Id say go for it. Is this your 2-3 cycle at least?


 
im 10 days into my PCT of my 1st cycle of test prop 400mg 8 weeks and var 70mg 6 weeks. so far PCT is going great, zero sides, no libido issues, etc. but im gonna wait at least a year for my 2nd cycle. im not looking to get much bigger so i'd consider an 8-10 week tren/test cutting cycle.


----------



## alphabolic (Jul 17, 2011)

bump


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 17, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome cycle, I think my bp would be through the roof on that though. Dbol was the shit and obviously tren is probably the strongest thing there is, so gains would probably be pretty crazy.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 17, 2011)

Dude, don't run that cycle if it is only your second. I didn't fuck with tren until my tenth cycle and the sides were so-so. I ran 750 of sustanon, 300 tren, and 40 mg dbol for the first 5 weeks. 

 How much were you thinking of taken?

Like victor said, it is for the seasoned user. This is just my advice and I hope you take it. If not, then let me know how it goes.


----------



## alphabolic (Jul 17, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Dude, don't run that cycle if it is only your second. I didn't fuck with tren until my tenth cycle and the sides were so-so. I ran 750 of sustanon, 300 tren, and 40 mg dbol for the first 5 weeks.
> 
> How much were you thinking of taken?
> 
> Like victor said, it is for the seasoned user. This is just my advice and I hope you take it. If not, then let me know how it goes.


 
nah bro dont worry, im not gonna be running that cycle. i'll never run dbol because of high BP and gyno sides. plus i dont need to get THAT big so dbol is unnecessary. 

im gonna wait at least a year in between every cycle to recover. but i was thinking of running this cutting cycle next year.

weeks 1-8 test prop 400mg
weeks 1-6 tren ace 350-400mg
weeks 1-8 a-dex .5mg eod
weeks 2-8 HCG 1000iu
PCT
clomid 100/100/50/50
aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5

but i have a year to think it over. i've done all the research on tren since i first took interest in aas. i had virtually zero side effects from this first cycle. what concerns me about tren is hairloss (although im not at all prone to it) tren-dick/prolonged libido issues, and night sweats. if tren is too much for a 2nd cycle, i'll strongly consider that advice.

i would consider primo but it's expensive and hard to find the real deal.  and i have no interest in ever running winstrol.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 17, 2011)

Somebody else please chime in to strengthen my advice for brother alphabolic. I believe I am correct but I don't hold myself to be a juice guru. I am well experienced with it though.

Winstrol is pretty harsh on the joints, I haven't tried it though. I have been reading aloof people's reviewson it and they all same the same thing.


----------



## alphabolic (Jul 17, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Somebody else please chime in to strengthen my advice for brother alphabolic. I believe I am correct but I don't hold myself to be a juice guru. I am well experienced with it though.
> 
> Winstrol is pretty harsh on the joints, I haven't tried it though. I have been reading aloof people's reviewson it and they all same the same thing.


 
any advice from the vets here is always appreciated.

and yea winny fucks with your cholesterol levels pretty bad from what i hear and it usually takes a while for the hdl and ldl to return to normal levels.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 17, 2011)

O yeah, I forgot all about that. What are your gain like off this last cycle? I always like to hear results.


----------



## alphabolic (Jul 17, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> O yeah, I forgot all about that. What are your gain like off this last cycle? I always like to hear results.


 
i started at 200 and got up to 234 at the highest point on my cycle. i was bloated like crazy even with arimidex but no gyno. im now floating around 216 and i can still lift just as much as i did on cycle for every exercise. AND that's with more endurance now...

and i thought i was gonna be miserable during PCT....it's only day 10 but so far so good.


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 17, 2011)

I would definitely not do tren for your second cycle, or even your 5th.

you've only run test at 400mg a week why not bump it up to even a basic dose of 500 or even a little more like 600mg, 

There is just no need for such a strong compound.  

If you want primo but dont want the cost you could try the test/npp/mast.  It sounds really interesting, someone on this board posted it and it sounds logical, I want to give it a try.


----------



## alphabolic (Jul 17, 2011)

cottonmouth said:


> I would definitely not do tren for your second cycle, or even your 5th.
> 
> you've only run test at 400mg a week why not bump it up to even a basic dose of 500 or even a little more like 600mg,
> 
> ...


 
alright then if not tren, i'd go with the nandrolone (NPP). would it make sense to do a cutting cycle with nandrolone? some people have trouble recovering from deca and/or get "deca-dick" which i want no part of. 

but i dont see the point of running masteron. i know it's a strong androgen that can give you hairloss, but without the strong anabolic effects of tren. i've heard people say masteron is best used for people with a low bf% because it'll harden you up pretty good. 

would i need caber, prami, dostinex for a nandrolone/test cycle for prolactin induced gyno?


----------



## GMO (Jul 18, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> nah bro dont worry, im not gonna be running that cycle. i'll never run dbol because of high BP and gyno sides. plus i dont need to get THAT big so dbol is unnecessary.
> 
> im gonna wait at least a year in between every cycle to recover. but i was thinking of running this cutting cycle next year.
> 
> ...


 

Tren is a great compound, but definitely not for beginners. I would not recommend it for a second cycle. If you want to get your feet wet with a 19-nor, I would recommend NPP at 300mg/wk. Also, if d-bol is not run at high doses, the sides you mentioned are very rare.

This would be good for a second cycle:

weeks 1-8 test prop 150mg eod
weeks 1-7 NPP 300mg (pinned 3x/wk)
weeks 1-8 a-dex .5mg eod
weeks 2-8 HCG 1000iu
PCT
clomid 100/100/50/50
aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5

You can also add in dbol weeks 1-6 at 30-35mg ed if you would like, but def not necessary for a second cycle.


----------



## BigBird (Jul 18, 2011)

Started by body recomp with Test/Tren/Dbol:

Test Cyp/E 500mg EW throughout
Tren Hex 300mg EW for 5 weeks then Tren Ace 100mg ED for 3 weeks
DBol 40-60mg ED for final 4 weeks
Arimidex 0.5mg E3D - E5D

*Holy Fucking Strong and Vascular*.  That's it in a nutshell.  Two thumbs up on this cycle.


----------

